# best motherboard for intel i7 processor



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2009)

hi,
i m making a assembled pc so ialso need a good mobo.Im' not able to decide which is good in these three mobo's for i7.
1.) Gigabyte: model: UD5 and Extreme
2.) Asus: model: Rampage II Extreme
3.) Evga: model: X58.

don't worry about budget.just get me the answer.

regards
coolnikk


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 16, 2009)

coolnikk said:


> hi,
> i m making a assembled pc so ialso need a good mobo.Im' not able to decide which is good in these three mobo's for i7.
> 1.) Gigabyte: model: UD5 and Extreme
> 2.) Asus: model: Rampage II Extreme
> ...



for full discussion on core i7  check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397&page=1

according to me go with gigabyte x58 extreme


----------



## amitash (Mar 16, 2009)

1.Gigabyte Extreme/UD5 for best vfm and decent stability
2.Asus Rampage 2 extreme if you want to waste cash
3.Evga X58 SLI at 22.5k if you want best Overclocking, cooling and performance.

Since you dont have budget constraints go for Asus rampage 2 extreme...Or a better choice would be eVGA x58 sli (also supports cfx) and a creative supreme x-fi sound card, total which will cost same as rampage 2 extrme but you get better performance....What GPU are you getting BTW?


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2009)

im getting this config:

*[FONT=&quot]Power Supply:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz) Retail [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cooling:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Motherboard:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]3.) Evga: model: X58 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Hard Drive:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA - $129 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Video Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: nvidia bfg 295gtx without liquid cooling version [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Monitor: [/FONT]Samsung 2233SW 21.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 15000:1 (DC), 5ms, 1920 x 1080, DVI *

*[FONT=&quot]Sound Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech G51 5.1 Speakers [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Precision PC Gaming Headset [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cd/DVD-/+RW[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Liteon DVD writer[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Communications[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: wifi card a good one your choice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mouse[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: MX Revolution Laser Cordless [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Keyboard[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech Keyboard 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Operating System[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Windows Vista Home Premium -torrent[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ram:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 x 1GB 1375MHz DDR3 Triple Channel Kingston® Memory[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Case:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] cooler master [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Centurion 534 Silver [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2009)

im getting this config:

*[FONT=&quot]Power Supply:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz) Retail [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cooling:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Motherboard:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]3.) Evga: model: X58 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Hard Drive:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA - $129 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Video Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: nvidia bfg 295gtx without liquid cooling version [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Monitor: [/FONT]Samsung 2233SW 21.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 15000:1 (DC), 5ms, 1920 x 1080, DVI *

*[FONT=&quot]Sound Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech G51 5.1 Speakers [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Precision PC Gaming Headset [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cd/DVD-/+RW[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Liteon DVD writer[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Communications[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: wifi card a good one your choice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mouse[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: MX Revolution Laser Cordless [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Keyboard[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech Keyboard 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Operating System[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Windows Vista Home Premium -torrent[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ram:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 x 1GB 1375MHz DDR3 Triple Channel Kingston® Memory[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Case:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] cooler master [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Centurion 534 Silver [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## coolnikk (Mar 16, 2009)

im getting this config:

*[FONT=&quot]Power Supply:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz) Retail [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cooling:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Motherboard:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]3.) Evga: model: X58 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Hard Drive:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA - $129 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Video Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: nvidia bfg 295gtx without liquid cooling version [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Monitor: [/FONT]Samsung 2233SW 21.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 15000:1 (DC), 5ms, 1920 x 1080, DVI *

*[FONT=&quot]Sound Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech G51 5.1 Speakers [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Precision PC Gaming Headset [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cd/DVD-/+RW[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Liteon DVD writer[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Communications[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: wifi card a good one your choice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mouse[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: MX Revolution Laser Cordless [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Keyboard[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech Keyboard 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Operating System[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Windows Vista Home Premium -torrent[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ram:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 x 1GB 1375MHz DDR3 Triple Channel Kingston® Memory[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Case:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] cooler master [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Centurion 534 Silver [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
im getting this config:

*[FONT=&quot]Power Supply:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Core i7-920 (2.66 GHz) Retail [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cooling:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] according to parts[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Motherboard:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]3.) Evga: model: X58 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Hard Drive:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA - $129 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Video Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: nvidia bfg 295gtx without liquid cooling version [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Monitor: [/FONT]Samsung 2233SW 21.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor - 15000:1 (DC), 5ms, 1920 x 1080, DVI *

*[FONT=&quot]Sound Card[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech G51 5.1 Speakers [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Precision PC Gaming Headset [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cd/DVD-/+RW[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Liteon DVD writer[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Communications[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: wifi card a good one your choice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mouse[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: MX Revolution Laser Cordless [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Keyboard[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Logitech Keyboard 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Operating System[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Windows Vista Home Premium -torrent[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ram:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 x 1GB 1375MHz DDR3 Triple Channel Kingston® Memory[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Case:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] cooler master [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Centurion 534 Silver [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## amitash (Mar 16, 2009)

^nice choices...The GTX295 is a monster...Also its not required for ony 21" monitor...But since budget doesnt seem like a concern for you, go for it...

As for PSU get a corsair HX1000 or tagan BZ1100


----------

